# Theme for rec room area



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

This is a separate room in our basement rec room. Our son is 9 years and he loves sports. I need help jn making this area enjoyable for him and his friends. I was thinking of making it a gaming room for the xbox 360, but we have that attached to our main tv in the rec room already. 

We want this keep this space as open as possible. I could easily put a foosball or air hockey table in there, but it would make this area too cramped up.


----------



## walthill (Jun 25, 2012)

This is an interesting dillema. I can see the TV where I think the xbox is currently in one of the pictures so that kinda rules that out but the space screams TV, Movies, Video Games. If I was a kid, besides and air hockey, foosball, or pool I'm not too sure what else would go there.


----------



## bakenboy (Jul 1, 2012)

*If it were me...*

Hey there,

I'm Matt and I'm 19. I'm a big gamer, I use my xbox 360 a lot. I'm also a boxer and mixed martial artist in college, former football, lax, baseball, basketball and soccer player in high school. I'm also interested in making places look good. 

I think a few years back if I was 9 and had a room to myself, I'd want it painted a different color than white, it'd signify that it's his space for him and his friends. Also, I think bean bag chairs are always a plus for any kid, that or gaming chairs. I think another idea would be a Wii in that room, but I'm unsure of the budget your on for this project. The great part about Wii is that it's something to play WITH friends... playing Wii games by yourself isn't as fun and it's really a family-type gaming system where it invites more than one player to enjoy the competitive experience. I'd suggest a lighter blue or a lighter green depending on what your son is into, if he likes the beach, maybe theme it around the beach, if he likes going outside and playing in the dirt, maybe go for a theme of jungle or woods or something. I remember themes from growing up, I had the buzz lightyear theme, the military theme, the sports theme, etc. There was almost always a new color and a new theme.

Just some suggestions and I hope they were helpful. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

Following on the sporting theme; how about a giant wall mural depicting his favourite sport? You can also get foam padded flooring which goes together like a giant jigsaw puzzle ... Either in black or bright colours. Provides a safe space for boys being boys


----------



## walthill (Jun 25, 2012)

He Op, 

Please update us with pics of what you finally decide, I'm sort of in the same situation that's why I'm interested in your solution. Themes are defintely the way to go. We use fatheads in our room, but we don't know what to put physically in that space. 

Puzzle mats is a great idea. I will run that idea by the wife. They seem to be moderately priced.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm still totally undecided. I guess some pictures or fatheads on the wall would be cool. I just don't want kids to rip em down since they cost $100.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Your biggest problem is that Green Bay Packers poster.... :yes:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

spaceman spif said:


> Your biggest problem is that Green Bay Packers poster.... :yes:


Go Pack Go!


----------

